
In Pittsburgh, a Bookstore Where ‘Freewheeling Curiosity’ Reigns - onemind
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/18/books/amazing-books-pittsburgh-bookstore.html
======
PascLeRasc
This really is a fantastic bookstore if anyone's in Pittsburgh and hasn't been
yet, and they have a great record selection too! I found a collection of short
stories from William Gibson and a Kraftwerk record there last year.

------
JoelMcCracken
I used to live above "Awesome Books" in Garfield (right beside Spak brothers),
which the article mentions as the store/company that the previous owner sold
to the owner of the shop in question. I don't think I've ever set foot in
"Amazing books", but I have fond memories of the previous place. The before
becoming a bookstore it was an art studio, and after being sold it became one
again. It was always full of rescued cats that needed a home.

~~~
electricslpnsld
Spak Brothers is such delicious divey pizza!

